# Modern Turkish Architecture



## Edil Arda

Hospital in İstanbul by *Zoom TPU Architects*,












































http://www.arkitera.com/proje/6615/avrasya-hastanesi1


----------



## Karaborsa

Oha muazzam bisey, especially the interior is breathtaking


----------



## RandomDude01

Love the design of that building. It has a very science fiction feel to it.


----------



## Edil Arda

Technical high school in Gebze, Kocaeli by *Norm Architects*,


























http://www.arkitera.com/proje/6587/...nuri-colakoglu-anadolu-endustri-meslek-lisesi


----------



## Edil Arda

T-House in Mordoğan, İzmir by* Onur Teke*,
144870912


----------



## Edil Arda

İzmir _Bostanlı pedestrian bridge & sunset terrace_ by *Evren Başbuğ Architects*,

























































































http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7182/bostanli-yaya-koprusu-ve-bostanli-gun-batimi-terasi


----------



## Kizil Baron

Köprü çok iyimiş...

bravo...


----------



## Edil Arda

_38-30 Farm_ in Afyon by *Slash Architects* & *arkiZON Archtitects*,


























http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7184/38-30-ciftligi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Narlıdere House_ in İzmir, by *Boran Ekinci Architects*,

















http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7241/narlidere-evi


----------



## Edil Arda

_M. V. Koç Sports Centre_ in Bursa by *Yazgan Architects*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7263/mustafa-vehbi-koc-spor-salonu


----------



## Edil Arda

_Bahriye Üçok kindergarten_ by *Dilekçi Architects*, 



















http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7299/bahriye-ucok-anaokulu


----------



## Jean-Louis PAPEL

*Bostanlı balıkçı barınağı?*



Edil Arda said:


> İzmir _Bostanlı pedestrian bridge & sunset terrace_ by *Evren Başbuğ Architects*,
> QUOTE]
> 
> Bostanlı balıkçı barınağı ve kahveye dokunulmadı umarım.


----------



## Edil Arda

_ Villa Seyhan _by *İkikerebir Architects*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/6627/villa-seyhan


----------



## sara1986

yes,me2, I thought Kemerburgaz was also a neighbourhood
, thats very good


----------



## Edil Arda

_Kalkan Altes Villas_ by *Yazgan Design Architecture*,

















http://www.arkitera.com/proje/6769/kalkan-altes-villalari


----------



## Edil Arda

_Quiet House_, by *Artelabo*, 








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7713/artelabo


----------



## Edil Arda

_Şişecam R&D Centre_ by *Boran Ekinci Architects* + *Erbuğ Architects*,

















http://xxi.com.tr/projeler/ritmik-vurgu


----------



## Edil Arda

_ TAI-TUSAŞ Academia & HR Building_ by *Hatırlı Architects*,














































http://xxi.com.tr/projeler/akslara-yerlesen


----------



## doguorsi2

Mukemmel! Anadolu'nun butun sehirlerine buna benzer kaliteli meslek sanat ve spor liseleri acilmali. Bayildim. Duvardaki Ataturk kosesi de ayri bir harika.


----------



## Edil Arda

_VKV Culture & Arts Centre_, İzmit, by *TeCe Architects*,



























http://www.arkitera.com/proje/146/vehbi-koc-vakfi-kultur-ve-sanat-merkezi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Kintele Congress Centre_, Kintele (Congo) by *Avcı Architects*, 












































http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7729/kintele-kongre-merkezi


----------



## Edil Arda

_İMES IV OSB Mosque_, İstanbul, by *Yalın Architects*,
























http://www.yalin-mimarlik.com/imes-camii/


----------



## Edil Arda

_SM House_, Çanakkale, by *Han Tümertekin Architects*,





































http://www.arkitera.com/proje/1857/sm-evi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Yapı Kredi ACCR Building_, İzmit, by *Teğet Architects*,














































http://www.arkitera.com/proje/634/yapi-kredi-bankasi-hizmet-binasi-accr-binasi


----------



## Kira Ju

Unique, attractive and genuine. Color attracts. Definitely going to be great works


----------



## Edil Arda

_Sancaklar Mosque_, İstanbul, by *EAA*,



























http://www.arkitera.com/proje/2049/sancaklar-camisi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Glass Office_, Ankara, by *Lejant Proje*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/7966/cam-ofis


----------



## Edil Arda

_Acıbadem Hospital Altunizade Branch_, İstanbul, by *Lina Architects* (Aylin Şensoy),




























http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8139/acibadem-altunizade-hastanesi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Belgrade on the Water_, Belgrade by *Tabanlıoğlu Architects*,








http://www.tabanlioglu.com/project/belgradeon-the-water/


----------



## Edil Arda

_Royalton_, London by *EAA*,








http://www.emrearolat.com/gallery/royalton/


----------



## Georgius

How can buildings in London and Belgrade be considered as modern TURKISH architecture?


----------



## JMGA196

Georgius said:


> How can buildings in London and Belgrade be considered as modern TURKISH architecture?


Because of the turkish architects. But yeah, I agree. Turkish architcture should be located in Turkey and designed by turkish architects.


----------



## Edil Arda

How about Turkish embassies designed by Turkish architects 

_Madrid Embassy_, Madrid, *Teğet Architects*,








http://www.teget.com/works/turkish-embassy-in-madrid/


----------



## Edil Arda

*Renovation of Yapı Kredi Culture & Arts Centre by Teğet Architects*,



































http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/yapi-kredi-kultur-sanat-ykks/8613


The building originally designed by Paul Schmitthenner and built in 1958.
The renovation project awarded with AR New Into Old Award.


----------



## Edil Arda

_Military Academy Laboratory Centre_, Ankara, by *FREA *& *SCRA*








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73741862.1495255404097293&type=1&l=e0b45382fa
http://frea.com.tr/TR/
http://www.scra.com.tr/


----------



## Edil Arda

_Sheraton Adana_, Adana, by *iki design*,

















http://www.studiomajo.com/TR/Work/Architectural/39/sheraton-hotel-adana/


----------



## Edil Arda

_Bureau Hotel Residence_, İzmit, by *Ca2o*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/4568/bureau-hotel--residence


----------



## Edil Arda

_Enka Office_, Sakarya, by *GAD*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8910/enka-idari-ofis


----------



## Edil Arda

_Mi'costa_, Çeşme, by *Dilekçi (DDA) Architects*,

















http://www.dilekci.com/portfolio/mi-costa


----------



## Edil Arda

_Hyatt House Gebze_, Kocaeli, by *CM Architects*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8878/hyatt-house


----------



## Edil Arda

_Müze Salon_, Cappadocia, by *Argos*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8887/muze-salon


----------



## Edil Arda

_Samsun Municipality Golf Club_, Samsun, by *Çırakoğlu Architects*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8889/samsun-golf-kulubu


----------



## Edil Arda

_Teknopark Ankara_, Ankara, by *Bütüner Architects*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8871/teknopark-ankara


----------



## Edil Arda

_Teknopark İstanbul_, İstanbul, by *Nurbin Paker, Hüseyin Kahvecioğlu, Cem Altun, Melis Nur İhtiyar Varol*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/8935/...ji-gelistirme-bolgesi-yonetim-ve-ar-ge-yapisi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Research Centre & Museum of Biodiversity_, Ankara, by *Erkal Architects*, 








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/3919/biyocesitlilik-muzesi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Aksa Acrylic HQ_, Yalova, by *Escapefromsofa*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/9207/aksa-acrylic-hq


----------



## Edil Arda

_Greenox Residence_, İstanbul, by *Mental Design Works*,


















https://www.behance.net/gallery/72067269/Greenox-Urban-Residence


----------



## Edil Arda

_Cinnah 112_, Ankara, by *Ven Architects*, 








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/9995/cinnah-112


----------



## Edil Arda

_Sedef Apartment_, İstanbul, by *MDW*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/10391/sedef-apartmani


----------



## Edil Arda

_Folkart Hills_, İzmir, by *Dilekçi Architects*,

















http://www.arkitera.com/proje/10336/folkart-hills


----------



## Edil Arda

_Empera Administrative Building_, Gaziantep, by *Yerce *& *ZAAS*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/10461/empera-idari-bina


----------



## Edil Arda

*Designed by EAA–Emre Arolat Architecture, the 199-room hotel in Antakya, Turkey, features prefab modules slotted into a massive network of steel columns.*




























https://www.metropolismag.com/architecture/antakya-hote-emre-arolat/pic/55027/


----------



## Edil Arda

_Kumru Ankara_, Ankara, by *A Tasarım*,

















http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/kumru-ankara/10843


----------



## Edil Arda

_Beyler Trade Centre_, Ankara, by *VEN Architecture*,








http://www.arkitera.com/proje/4548/beyler-ticaret-merkezi


----------



## Edil Arda

_Ateşçelik Windmill Tower Factory_, İzmir, by *d.a. architects*,


The Cake On BBQ said:


>


https://www.arkitera.com/proje/atescelik-ruzgar-enerji-santrali-kule-uretim-tesisi/


----------



## Edil Arda

_Lucien Arkas Art Gallery & Library_, İzmir, *Artı3 Architects*,


The Cake On BBQ said:


> urla arkas 8 by Haim Vivaldi, on Flickr
> 
> urla arkas 7 by Haim Vivaldi, on Flickr
> 
> urla arkas 6 by Haim Vivaldi, on Flickr
> 
> urla arkas 5 by Haim Vivaldi, on Flickr
> 
> urla arkas 4 by Haim Vivaldi, on Flickr
> 
> urla arkas 2 by Haim Vivaldi, on Flickr
> 
> urla arkas 1 by Haim Vivaldi, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Apartment in Galata, İstanbul,












__ https://www.facebook.com/altkatarchitecturalphotography/posts/3081695145222892


----------



## Influence

A lot of modern buildings in this video gives you a hint.


----------



## Edil Arda

_Mamurbaba House_, Çeşme (İzmir), *Orkun Nayki Architects*, 
















Mamurbaba Evi - Arkitera


İzmir Çeşme'de, 817 m2 parsel içinde yer alan tek aile evi, Orkun Nayki Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Beylikdüzü __Cemevi_, İstanbul, by *9016 Architects*, 


























Beylikdüzü Fatma Ana Cemevi ve Kültür Merkezi - Arkitera


Beylikdüzü Belediyesi’nin 2015 yılında açtığı yarışma ile projesi elde edilen ve 2020 yılında tamamlanan Beylikdüzü Fatma Ana Cemevi, 9016 Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Rauf Denktaş Mausoleum_, Lefkoşa (TRNC), by *SE Architects*,


























Rauf Raif Denktaş Anıt Mezarı ve Müzesi - Arkitera


SE Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan, 2012 yılında açılan yarışma ile elde edilen, Rauf Raif Denktaş Anıt Mezarı ve Müzesi projesinin inşaatı 2020 yılında tamamlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Republika Academic Aparts_, İstanbul, by *Autoban*,
















Republika Academic Aparts


Autoban'ın öğrenci yurdu projesinde, basit geometrik formlara sahip modüllerin ızgara sistemine oturtulması yapının mimari planını belirliyor.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## Edil Arda

_Strasbourg Turkish Mission_, Strasbourg, by *Han Tümertekin*,
















Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Misyon Binaları Strazburg


Mimarlar ve Han Tümertekin ofisinin Strazburg'daki T.C. misyon binaları projesi.




www.arkiv.com.tr


----------



## Edil Arda

_TED Ankara College Performing Arts Centre_, Ankara, by *Uygur Architects*,



































TED Ankara Koleji Sahne Sanatları Gösteri Merkezi - Arkitera


TED Ankara Koleji yerleşkesinde bulunan gösteri merkezi Uygur Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı ve 2020 yılında inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Özbinar House_ (Renovation), Datça, Muğla, *Acararch Architects*,


















Previous condition,
















Özbinar Evi - Arkitera


ACARARCH tarafından yenilenen ev, 70’lerde EPA Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan Aktur Datça Tatil Sitesi’nde yer alıyor.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Benim Kentim Yalova Housing Project_, Yalova, *PDG Architects*,


























Benim Kentim Yalova - Arkitera


Yalova'da bulunan, 300.000 metrekare alana yayılan konut sitesi PDG Mimarlar tarafından tasarlandı ve 2020 yılında inşa edildi.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Taşkesik House_, Muğla, *PIN Architects*,
















Taşkesik Evi - Arkitera







www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Mountain House_, İznik (Bursa), *Atölye Kolektif*,
















İznik’te Dağ Evi - Arkitera


Atölye Kolektif tarafından tasarlanan ve İznik’in dağlık bölgesinde inşa edilen hafta sonu evi, içinde bulunduğu coğrafya ile ilişkilendirilerek yeşil yamaçların uzantısında ahşap strüktürlü bir yapı olarak tasarlanmış.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Tekinalp Residences_, İstanbul, *Toner*,






















__





Tekinalp Residences – Toner Architects


An Architectural Quest for Permanency and Contemporaneity.




tonermimarlik.com.tr


----------



## Edil Arda

_Presidential Symphony Orchestra_ Concert _Hall_, Ankara, *Uygur*,










The design of the Presidential Symphony Orchestra building began in 1992 when a National Architectural Competition, open to all architectural offices in Turkey, was announced in May of that year. The egg-shaped design, submitted by Semra and Özcan Uygur of Uygur Architects, was chosen over forty-five other entries on October 9, 1992.










Site preparation began in 1995 and construction completed in 2021.










The building consists two egg shaped concert halls with a capacity of 2000 and 500 people.


















Atatürk Kültür Merkezi Cumhurbaşkanlığı Senfoni Orkestrası Konser Salonu ve Koro Çalışma Binaları - Arkitera


Cumhurbaşkanlığı Senfoni Orkestrası'nın Ankara'da inşa edilecek yeni konser salonu için 1992 yılında açılan ulusal yarışmada 1. ödül alan ve Uygur Mimarlık tarafından tasarlanan yapı 2021 yılında tamamlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Edil Arda

_Balıkesir Sırrı Yırcalı High School_, Balıkesir, *Sinan Architects*,
















Balıkesir Sırrı Yırcalı Anadolu Lisesi (SYAL) - Arkitera


Deprem riski sebebiyle yıkılıp yeniden yapılmasına karar verilen, Balıkesir Sırrı Yırcalı Anadolu Lisesi’nin yeni inşa edilen derslik, yemekhane ve kapalı spor salonu binaları Sinan Mimarlık tarafından tasarlandı.




www.arkitera.com


----------



## Influence

Bu başlıkta yer alan tüm yapıların tek şehirde olduğunu hayal edin.


----------

